# When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know :)



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

Here's TRex As of Today.... Looks pretty busy in there, but when everything is shut it doesn't look so bad.... 
Most Of The Front Mods Are in This picture...The wireless controllers in the Glove can control the XBox and the PS2 due to a PS2 to Xbox adapter....
Just in case can't read it.. here it is listed from left to right.. 1. XM Delphi (soon to be XM Roady) 2. CAN Bus Switch (Still Testing) 3. LCD with IR Transmitter and Dash cover Install 4. Input for MP3 or IPOD . Works with AUX button on NAV 5. Hands Free Kit 6. Wireless XBox and PS2 Controllers 7. DVD/MP3/CD/VCD/Jpeg player.
























I think I'm done !!!!!

_Modified by sup44 at 12:04 AM 6-8-2004_

_Modified by sup44 at 3:09 PM 11-16-2006_


_Modified by sup44 at 3:30 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

holy cow, that thing's packed full!
coooooolllll!
do you ever have battery issues?








post a slightly bigger pic, the labels are hard to see.
you should send this to the vortex as an "autobiography" candidate!
good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

Do you know what the interior of an ex-policecar looks like after they strip out all the electricals, mechanicals and electronics? I wouldn't want to be the guy who takes your car in on trade!


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

I hope your Circuit City sales guy is on commission. He'd be the A-Rod of electronics salespeople.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I hope your Circuit City sales guy is on commission. He'd be the A-Rod of electronics salespeople.

Circuit City... Circuit Shmitty.. I did all the installs myself an bought everything from the Internet....










_Modified by sup44 at 4:28 PM 3-25-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_I hope your Circuit City sales guy is on commission. He'd be the A-Rod of electronics salespeople.

OMG, Circuit City. I wouldn't trust them to change the CDs in a CD player.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

Holy COW








Can you drive at night with all of the Electro's on???


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (spockcat)*

CC was simply for the effect... insert vendor here: _________ (along with your rebate numbers). The point was that you've got more in there than most people have in their family rooms. Do you drive a lot?


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (spockcat)*

I had a friend just a few days ago go to circuit city and they hooked up the XM power wire to his headlight.He could not figure out why he could not play the stereo during the day.When he turned the headlights on at night though the stereo came on.It took him about two days to figure this out.Now he is going back to get it fixed.I told him not to but he still insists on going.Its not my loss.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (Devoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devoman* »_I had a friend just a few days ago go to circuit city and they hooked up the XM power wire to his headlight.He could not figure out why he could not play the stereo during the day.When he turned the headlights on at night though the stereo came on.It took him about two days to figure this out.Now he is going back to get it fixed.I told him not to but he still insists on going.Its not my loss.

LOL funniest thing I've heard all week


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_CC was simply for the effect... insert vendor here: _________ (along with your rebate numbers). The point was that you've got more in there than most people have in their family rooms. Do you drive a lot?

I drive about 2500 miles a month.. enough, but not a whole lot (maybe I'm desensitized)...I blame it more on my gadget obsessions
















_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_ The point was that you've got more in there than most people have in their family rooms. Do you drive a lot?

You should see my family room system... didn't go crazy with super quality, but has mass functionality...
1. DTV Tivo used for testing








2. DTV Tivo for the wife.
3. Surround sound system (no big deal)
4. P3 computer displays on 32" with wireless keyboard trackball combo (special thing about wireless keyboard combo is that it is RF not IR....) PC is networked via CAT5 and 802.1 Wireless 22mb LAN.. Wireless for access point for laptops.
5. Xbox (adjusted for testing Hard drive and all







)
6. PS2 (Adjusted for testing







)
7. DVD/MP3/VCD/JPEG DVD-+R CD-+R
8. CD carousel (no big deal)
9. 900 mhz wireless speaker transmitter that pumps out to the hot tub, basement, and any where else I take the wireless speakers.
10. XM Radio
11. Remote control 6 device A/V control unit for all components
12. Remote control 4 device unit to control the Wireless speaker out puts.. It out puts XM, CD, DTV1, or DTV2.
13. 5.8ghz (not 2.4 ghz) wireless A/V + IR remote system to pump video out from #11. to the receiver I have in our basement currently used as a gym...
14. ALL Controlled with one Remote Sony AV-1000 (soon to be replaced with AV-3000)... 
15.. VCR (no big deal..keep it for the wife's work out tapes)
16. I think that's it.. wow.. that's the first time I listed everything.. now wonder my wife thinks I'mNUTS...
Well this should give you a little insight as to why I went a little bonkers with TRex...











_Modified by sup44 at 6:52 AM 3-26-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

In case anybody is wondering.... I did all TReg mods for less than $1300 (including all purchase except the PS2 and Xbox and the exterior mods).... Thrifty huh








My wife's hobby is finding good deals... it's rubbed off a bit..












_Modified by sup44 at 6:52 AM 3-26-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*


----------



## protijy337 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_ 2. CAN Bus Switch (Still Testing) _Modified by sup44 at 4:06 PM 3-25-2004_


CAN bus? what you gonna write CAN code???


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (protijy337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *protijy337* »_

CAN bus? what you gonna write CAN code???









Nah.. I'm not that gifted







.. I just put 2 switches in to interrupt the 2 connections to the NAV. Attempting a solution for Video while in motion.... I had the video working while in motion, but the audio cut off... I haven't done any further testing and since I sold my blaupunkt RGB converter to Spockat, I don't believe I will be for a while... They are just 2 red buttons, with out much purpose now....








Here's the old story... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1141051


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

that looks extremely busy.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sup44* »_
I drive about 2500 miles a month.. enough, but not a whole lot (maybe I'm desensitized)...I blame it more on my gadget obsessions















You should see my family room system... didn't go crazy with super quality, but has mass functionality...
1. DTV Tivo used for testing








2. DTV Tivo for the wife.
3. Surround sound system (no big deal)
4. P3 computer displays on 32" with wireless keyboard trackball combo (special thing about wireless keyboard combo is that it is RF not IR....) PC is networked via CAT5 and 802.1 Wireless 22mb LAN.. Wireless for access point for laptops.
5. Xbox (adjusted for testing Hard drive and all







)
6. PS2 (Adjusted for testing







)
7. DVD/MP3/VCD/JPEG DVD-+R CD-+R
8. CD carousel (no big deal)
9. 900 mhz wireless speaker transmitter that pumps out to the hot tub, basement, and any where else I take the wireless speakers.
10. XM Radio
11. Remote control 6 device A/V control unit for all components
12. Remote control 4 device unit to control the Wireless speaker out puts.. It out puts XM, CD, DTV1, or DTV2.
13. 5.8ghz (not 2.4 ghz) wireless A/V + IR remote system to pump video out from #11. to the receiver I have in our basement currently used as a gym...
14. ALL Controlled with one Remote Sony AV-1000 (soon to be replaced with AV-3000)... 
15.. VCR (no big deal..keep it for the wife's work out tapes)
16. I think that's it.. wow.. that's the first time I listed everything.. now wonder my wife thinks I'mNUTS...
Well this should give you a little insight as to why I went a little bonkers with TRex...










Wow, this is going to be a real pi$$er to baby-proof! Imagine a toddler loose in that room with all the buttons to push, and places to put gooey half-eaten cookies and such.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

Umm, you passed that point a looooooog time ago!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (spinnetti)*

Hey Sup, I've consulted my lawyer. We are thinking of bringing a lawsuit against you for not coming to the get together at my house last week to show us your amazing automobile first hand.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Wow, this is going to be a real pi$$er to baby-proof! Imagine a toddler loose in that room with all the buttons to push, and places to put gooey half-eaten cookies and such.









Yea... I've been recently thinking about this one.. I have cut may entertainment doors in half to cover the lower section (houses the PC, and gaming consoles...., but that is just the start.... I have a whole lot more to do... which includes video surveillance in a couple areas. namely the living room and baby room.. ... my wife thinks I'm nuts,







... rightly so..,,, I may have a problem,, but I'm living with it









_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Hey Sup, I've consulted my lawyer. We are thinking of bringing a lawsuit against you for not coming to the get together at my house last week to show us your amazing automobile first hand.









I truly wish I could of made it !!! Just another reason for you to take a trip to the NJ shore, now If I can get off my A$$ and plan something....


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

sup44-
How is the sound quality on the wireless speakers? Are all the speakers for the surround wireless?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_sup44-
How is the sound quality on the wireless speakers? Are all the speakers for the surround wireless?

Are you talking about the house 900mhz speakers or the TRex IR headphones ? If just speaking of the surround sound.. they are hard wired..... I don't believe a wireless surround sound option would best fit my needs...
I'll answer both.. the 900 mhz speakers have a surprising sound and qualityhttp://www.bizrate.com/marketp....html









... The outdoor 900 mhz 








http://alpmedia.com/shopping/b....htmlhas not so great amperage, but descent sound.. (I don’t know of a wireless solution that can beat the sound quality when hard wiring, but for my purposes, I did not want to run wires every where)... The are both Advent.. (you can get them pretty cheaply on ebay). 
The IR headphones sound like your basic Sony walkman ear buds....but while I am writing this, I think you where asking about the 900mhz speakers right?



_Modified by sup44 at 8:26 PM 5-8-2004_


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

Thanks Sup44....moving to central NJ in June and need a wireless solution for my deck.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_Thanks Sup44....moving to central NJ in June and need a wireless solution for my deck.

All depends on how close you are to the neighbors. My buddy has wired Bose outdoor speakers that blow mine away any day.... but with the wireless.... I can take it to the garage, yard, basement, etc..works well during BBQs..... Word of advice if going wireless- 2.4 ghz technology is available (possible even 5.8ghz) and more stable, but will interfere with many 2.4 ghz cordless phones..... for best results... get your phone and wireless speaker system (and A/V wireless system, if so equipped) on a different freq... Good luck....


----------



## mycrazyB3 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: When Is Too Many Mods Too Much.... My Wife Wants to know  (sup44)*

wow..u planning on flying or drivin that thing?


----------

